

Crowd sourced techcrunch - machupai
http://crunchyideas.blogspot.com/
What's wrong/good with this thought
======
chrisfarms
This kind of describes a free-for-all wire service, it will need quite a few
Janitor members to keep down the spam and low quality postings.

~~~
machupai
Any thoughts in this direction will be cool

------
fudged71
A whole lot of 'Digg' references here.

The reddit code is open source; it would be perfect for this project idea.

~~~
machupai
Thanks for reference. It will be great if you can think of some features for
this. May be some body will find it interesting to implement. Atleast I will
get some thing to play in my mind

